# Autoglym supplier



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone got an autoglym supplier for the north....?


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

It depends what area you are in daffy. Stick a post in here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=158 and someone will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

07720 260063 Joanne drives the big auto glym van all over give her a call and she can stop off with you...


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

If your around Portadown AC Components do a good range. They do pretty much all the retail range and have a good bit of 5ltr trade range as well.

They're also a one stop shop for Meguiars. They seem to do the whole Retail & Professional range.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> 07720 260063 Joanne drives the big auto glym van all over give her a call and she can stop off with you...


I think Joanne may have given up now


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

I think she has given up now!

Sprinter was on VIB or WIB 206 and now its on a TJZ plate


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

daffyduck said:


> Anyone got an autoglym supplier for the north....?


Where are you based


----------

